# Strange and unusual events



## Katt76

Hey ladies! I am 40 years old and mom to 3 boys. My cycle runs by the moon without fail. I never miss and I am never late. My last cycle date was August 7. It has been 38 days since my last period. I took a pregnancy test yesterday and today both were negative. I went to see my doctor today and she is running blood work. A blood test for pregnancy, thyroid level and a prolactin level to make sure my pituitary gland is functioning properly. My question here is, has anyone been pregnant and it took longer than 8 Days late to get a BFP? Thanks for any responses or help you can give.


----------



## WackyMumof2

I was 23 when I had my first but I was 8 weeks pregnant by the time an ultrasound for other issues told me what I already knew. I'd had 5 negatives by the time I had an ultrasound and we told the tech that we suspected I was pregnant but couldn't get a positive. 5 negatives she told me I was nuts for even still thinking I was but there he was. Clear as day. Blood work will tell you for sure if pregnancy tests aren't telling you that you are especially if you are that late. Good luck!


----------



## Katt76

So even stranger, last night I wiped and there was a small amount of blood. I thought ok I must be getting my AF. Nothing happened again after that. Mind you I took another test yesterday and it read negative again. I have cramping, heavy breasts, fatigue and I run to the bathroom a lot. If I was why would the test keep reading negative?


----------



## Myshelsong

I had a weird cycle a few years ago that was ten days late. For some reason I just ovulated really late which pushed my cycle start. No other reason, just a wonky cycle. Never happened again. Just weird.


----------

